# Anyone paint/plasti-dip/powdercoat your stock rims?



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Wanting to know if any of you out there have painted your stock wheels (includes plasti-dipping or powdercoating). Want to know what you think of it now that it's done, and also what process you took.

I've got a 1LT Black Granite with the RS package and I want to paint my wheels black, just trying to decide the best route in doing so.

Thanks. Also, pics would be appreciated!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

I painted my stock 16's on my LT. Used duplicolor's wheel paint and came out great. If you go this route prepare to prep for awhile. Never had such a problem with factory finish coming off. LOTS AND LOTS OF SANDING!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

If you call around i bet you could find a place that would powder-coat them for a reasonable price. You can do it yourself with duplicolor of course but if you want it to look oem powder-coat is the way to go.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah usually places near you will sand blast them and prep them and coat them for you. If you want to coat them yourself that's fine but cleaning them is the most important part.


----------



## Djrolyat (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got mine powder coated yesterday, nice glossy black finish for 160 or 40 a rim, blast prep and coated.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

Any pics? I would love to see the finished product


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I was talking to a buddy of mine. He's got a friend near me who could powdercoat my eco wheels for $110/wheel...includes everything plus remounting and balancing. Now if only I had that money to just throw down right now I'd go and get it done tomorrow! I think it'd look nice with the taupe gray metallic paint.


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*plati dip*

Hey, I plasti dipped mine to see if I would like it . it was easy to do and turned out good. The plasti dip lasts long too!:wub:I just bought winter rims and wheels so I could get my factory rims powder coated . should be getting them back in a week I will post pics.
View attachment 1156



P.s Iam getting mine powder coated in raspberry candy coat (dark pink) lol


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Djrolyat,

where did you get yours done?


----------

